# hda: timeout waiting for DMA

## DArtagnan

Hi,

Any could explain why I do get these messages on "dmesg" command?

Also I see how slow does start my gentoo.

During the boot, when it does hit the hdparm command it waits 2 minutes and then it continues.......

(this problem is new, I never have had this  :Sad:  )

dmesg:

```

...

...

...

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21

hda: timeout waiting for DMA

hda: timeout waiting for DMA

hda: (__ide_dma_test_irq) called while not waiting

hda: set_drive_speed_status: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x05

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_intr: status=0xd0 { Busy }

 

hda: DMA disabled

ide0: reset: success

hda: CHECK for good STATUS

hda: lost interrupt

...

...

...

```

uname -a

```

starshooter root # uname -a

Linux starshooter.huji.ac.il 2.4.21-ck3 #1 Tue Jul 1 07:16:29 IDT 2003 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Best Regards,

Liviu

----------

## taskara

search for "/dev/hda lost irg" or something.. I've seen it b4 in teh forums.

I had this problem once, and it was a faulty hdd.

hwoever it could also be your kernel lacking the correct ide driver.. not sure..

----------

## DArtagnan

 *taskara wrote:*   

> search for "/dev/hda lost irg" or something.. I've seen it b4 in teh forums.
> 
> I had this problem once, and it was a faulty hdd.
> 
> hwoever it could also be your kernel lacking the correct ide driver.. not sure..

 

Cool man, I recompile the kernel with the right options, not sure yet what was the problem, acpi is off in kernel command ...still search.

Thank you

----------

## pilla

See the FAQ

----------

